# Fastest cuber that you have never heard of?



## ben1996123 (Sep 25, 2010)

Title says it all. Who is the fastest cuber you have never heard of in this list and this list?

Arifumi Fushimi with an 8.30 single
Jan Smarschevski with a 10.83 average


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 25, 2010)

Adam Polkowski with a 10.59 average


----------



## nlCuber22 (Sep 25, 2010)

Che-Ting Chu, 7.77 single and 10.71 average
Until just recently, I had never heard of Haowei Fan (9.50 single/9.95 average)


----------



## flan (Sep 25, 2010)

Kanneti Sae Han - 3 wr single. Never heard of him.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 25, 2010)

This guy.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 25, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Che-Ting Chu, 7.77 single and 10.71 average


Me, too.

And until Pat makes links stand out, I suggest to underline them (using the  tag). At first I missed that the "this"s were links.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 25, 2010)

Marlon Beck


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 26, 2010)

Che-Ting Chu for both


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 26, 2010)

Will Smith


----------



## Owen (Sep 26, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Will Smith


 
You be steal'in ma joke.


----------



## scylla (Sep 26, 2010)

who the f*ck is Erik Akkersdijk?


----------



## Truncator (Sep 26, 2010)

Ben Whitmore 0.94 2x2 avg5 UWR


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 26, 2010)

Justin Bieber


----------



## Zane_C (Sep 26, 2010)

Kittikorn Tangsucharitthum with 8.25 single, John Tamanas with a 10.50 average.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 26, 2010)

lol john tananamanamanamanamanamanamsnasmamas


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 26, 2010)

Who's this Feliks Zemdegs guy?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 26, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Who's this Feliks Zemdegs guy?


 
inorite. Out of nowhere BAM #1


----------



## Rubikscooter501 (Sep 26, 2010)

duh feliks zemdegs single: 7:43 (nonlucky) single
8.52 avg


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 26, 2010)

WTF EVERYONE KEEPS MENTIONING THAT FELIKS GUY. WHO THE HELL IS HE?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 26, 2010)

I had never heard of Gabriel Dechichi Barbar up until his 7.78s single and 10.78 average >


----------



## chris410 (Sep 26, 2010)

I have judged Dan Cohen and Rowe


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 26, 2010)

Isabella Petri


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 26, 2010)

Kanneti Sae Han


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 26, 2010)

Akihiko Kasamatsu with 9.13 single, Kuo-Hao Wu with 11.53 avg.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 26, 2010)

5x5


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 26, 2010)

This guy:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...k-s-Clock-New-WR-5.05-Sebastian-Pino-Castillo


----------



## a small kitten (Sep 26, 2010)

Akihiko Kasamatsu / Shinichiro Sato


----------



## Joker (Sep 26, 2010)

Kanneti Sae Han
Piti Pichedpan


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll go with "doesn't ring any bell immediately": Mulun Yin for both.
(Possibly Arifumi Fushimi for single.)

Zhouheng Sun & Piotr Tomczyk for "certainly don't recall."


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 26, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> WTF EVERYONE KEEPS MENTIONING THAT FELIKS GUY. WHO THE HELL IS HE?!?!?!?!?!?


 
best cuber eva! maybe... but he is awesome and has a cool black and white striped shirt, Is it 3WRs he has?


----------



## joey (Sep 26, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Zhouheng Sun


Is onionhoney, so you would have seen him before.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 26, 2010)

Anthony Brooks


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 26, 2010)

joey said:


> Is onionhoney, so you would have seen him before.


 
OH, onionhoney, that guy


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 26, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> I'll go with "doesn't ring any bell immediately": Mulun Yin for both.


 
Mulun Yin is a very young Chinese cuber from Xi'an. The Chinese Faz


----------



## (X) (Sep 26, 2010)

Nipat Charoenpholphant for avg and Arifumi Fushimi for single


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 26, 2010)

Kouetsu Ando back in 2007 with a sub 10 single. Seriously, did anyone on this forum know about him before that competition?


----------



## onionhoney (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah. He recently got a 8.34 NL single in a CCA competition.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 26, 2010)

Who's this Feliks Zemdegs guy? He seems a little fast. Just a little.


----------



## Faz (Sep 27, 2010)

Akihiko Kasamatsu	9.13	

Kuo-Hao Wu	11.53


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 27, 2010)

Arifumi Fushimi 8.30
Andi Tsao 11.17


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 27, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Who's this Feliks Zemdegs guy? He seems a little fast. Just a little.



I don't really know who he is, but he does birthday parties. :tu

Mine were Che-Ting Chu and Haowei Fan. Until fairly recently, I hadn't even heard of Harris Chan.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 27, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I don't really know who he is, but he does birthday parties. :tu
> 
> Mine were Che-Ting Chu and Haowei Fan. Until fairly recently, I hadn't even heard of Harris Chan.


 
Really? I knew them all. DAMN YOU HAOWEI!!!!!!!!! getting the AsR for 2x2 avg. No asian has ever got sub 3 avg so bring it on haowei,


----------

